# 4th of July ABT's   - Qview



## chisoxjim (Jul 4, 2009)

I am doing some ABT's as part of the 4th feast this afternoon. I have 10 jalapenos, and 2 anaheim peppers.

My filling for the ABT's is cream cheese, parsley, roasted garlic, a couple pieces of the trimmed peppers, and chorizo.

Piped the filling into the peppers, and wrapped with bacon. I have pics of the prep, and will post them tomorrrow after this afternoons smoke.

happy 4th all.


----------



## rivet (Jul 4, 2009)

we need pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good deal on the ABT's though


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 4, 2009)

I second that! The recipe for the filling sounds really tasty. I like the idea of "piping" it in rather than scooping it with a spoon and getting everything all messy. I'll have to try that next time I make abt's. Good tip!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 4, 2009)

all right,   here are some pics of the prep:













ready for the smoker,  I will post the end reuslts later on.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 5, 2009)

finished product.  the chorizo gave them a nice kinck, and the anaheim peppers were great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the Q they are great wish I was there to EAT


----------



## oneshot (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey there Chisox, that filling looks great the way you got it mixed for putting into the peppers!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about step by step instructions on how you prepared it for the bag and injection???

Thanks, oneshot


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks,  no problem.

got the cream cheese to room temp,  got some parsley leaves, raw bulk chorizo, roasted garlic, and shredded cheddar, and threw thm all in the food processor along with a small piece of one of the jalapeno & anaheim pepper scraps.  Ran the food processor until creamy, and put it in a basic sandwich bag, and cut a corner off.  piped in quicker than when i used to try to do it with a spoon.  The chorizo cooked up, and gave a nice kick to the filling.   hope this helps.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 5, 2009)

That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks a bunch!!!!
What temp. and approx. how long in the smoker before they were done?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 5, 2009)

i smoked them on the WSM,  and from experience it runs around 230 degrees.  I did them for about 2 hours, or until the bacon had some crispnes to them, and the peppers still had some crunch when biting into them


----------



## pignit (Jul 5, 2009)

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## oneshot (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks again, You've been a great help!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PD  T_Armataz_01_34:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I sent you a pm.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2009)

Those look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oneshot, If you pre cook the sausage then you can smoke them till you like the bacon since everything else is cooked or doesn't need cooking its really just a matter of how you want the bacon


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks folks.

they tasted almost better for lunch today.


----------



## rivet (Jul 5, 2009)

OUTSTANDING!


----------

